# Steelhead are back



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

It was a hard day of fishing, people up and down the chagrin not catching any. However my buddy and I were the only ones that caught fish. We got 4 steelhead. Not a high numbers day, but it shows me that my hand tied jigs are better than the store bought jigs. So if you are a steelhead fanatic, I highly suggest making your own jigs. It's will worth the startup costs


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Brandon Allen said:


> It was a hard day of fishing, people up and down the chagrin not catching any. However my buddy and I were the only ones that caught fish. We got 4 steelhead. Not a high numbers day, but it shows me that my hand tied jigs are better than the store bought jigs. So if you are a steelhead fanatic, I highly suggest making your own jigs. It's will worth the startup costs


What type of jig is it if you don't mind sharing? Like a mini-foo?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Wasn't it super muddy? Like 3 inch vis?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

More like 6-8 inches


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

I tie my own mini foo jigs


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

How did you get started? I'd like too. Where did u purchase your vice etc. thanks 



Brandon Allen said:


> I tie my own mini foo jigs


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

I tie most of my own jigs also


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

I tie my own also and they deff catch more fish than store bought jigs.. I like the fact that I can add my own colors I know and the amount of flash I want in them if any... ordered my vice and kit from sportsman's guide and cbelas, u can get a few kits that aren't very expensive at all


----------



## drsteelhead (Jan 22, 2016)

Send some of these homemade jigs my way! I'll test them out for you guys and make sure they aren't defective


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

Lol. My wife ordered my vice kit from scientific angler, it comes with a case, bobbin, vice, thread, scissors, feathers, marabou, ect. I think the kit runs $50


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Any pics of those jigs to share? Thanks


----------



## DTaylor8 (Nov 25, 2013)

Did you fish these with a fly rod or on a spinning rod?



Brandon Allen said:


> It was a hard day of fishing, people up and down the chagrin not catching any. However my buddy and I were the only ones that caught fish. We got 4 steelhead. Not a high numbers day, but it shows me that my hand tied jigs are better than the store bought jigs. So if you are a steelhead fanatic, I highly suggest making your own jigs. It's will worth the startup costs


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

Spinning rod (noodle rods)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

This is the last batch I tied up. Been a hot pattern for me, basically a black ghost streamer on a 
jig head.


----------



## Brandon Allen (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow those look great!


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

nice, thanks for the pics


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice looking jigs creekcrawler. I love using the sickle style hooks. I got hooked (no pun intended) on that style from Pulse Jigs by Jason Dillinger. Since they're no longer around, I've been trying to mimic that style but he must have had magic fingers because mine don't work nearly as great at his! They're perfect for adding maggots/waxies to and what's nice is if you get hung up they straighten out easy enough to retrieve. I haven't lost many fish on them either. I know a lot of people like using those 2x Mustad hooks and they are sticky sharp and super strong but for small jigs like that I love the sickle style.


----------

